# Jabsco Marine Head Installation Tips



## sailjunkie (Nov 4, 2009)

I'll start by reporting that today's haul-out went off without a hitch. A showery, cool morning turned into a very nice mid to late afternoon. Ended up working in my T-shirt, which is nice for March in Vancouver.

Alas, tomorrow's schedule has one job that I'm not looking forward to: replacing the manual Jabsco Head. We've had leaks and water coming back into the bowl since we bought the boat in 2009. Last Fall, our Power Squadron marine mtce course and a trip to the Jabsco web site confirmed that the pump needs to be replaced. So why replace the entire head? Simple: most local chandleries sell the pump kit for between $140 to $160 CDN, but we picked up a new compact head at the boat show for $129.

I'm just wondering if anyone has any tips on how to keep the mess to a minimum when I pull the old head? Or this a case of grinning and bearing it? uke 

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

I think as long as you're completely pumped out and the line has been completely flushed though with fresh water it's just a matter of grinning and bearing it

Man, I'd rather spend a day in the engine room of a stinkpot then a minute fixing a broken head


----------



## sea_hunter (Jul 26, 2000)

It's not worth all the crap to repair Jabsco heads, you were right to buy the whole thing. Takes about 20 minutes to undo the lag bolts and the clamps then install the new one. Make sure you replace the old clamps with new, have a spray cleaner, paper towel, two large plastic bags (one for old head) and a wet/dry shop vac. When you crack the lines open use the vac to suck up any water and crud. You can also vacuum out the old head as there's nothing to hurt when you do this. Keep the fixture seat if its any good as they charge $80 for a new one.


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

DON'T use your wet-dry vac to pick up sewage! It will stink for a really long time afterwards! Ask me how I know! What I did the next time was buy a white plastic bucket with lid, and a short piece of 1" clear hose from Home Depot. Punch two holes in the lid, one for the vacuum hose, and one for the clear hose. Leave the holes a little small and just force the hoses in for tight fit. Now you can use the vacuum and collect everything in the bucket. If you need to empty it more than once it is a lot easier carrying the bucket than trying to dump the vac.

You guys are worrying about a lousy little head. I work in the waste water industry. You should try taking apart 8" pipe and pumps that are filled with sewage!

Gary H. Lucas


----------



## sailjunkie (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for the advice folks. Gary, my wife sends you a big thanks for suggesting NOT to use our Shop Vac.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Doing the same thing myself. While you are in there, replace hoses. Old hoses could be source of stink.


----------



## sea_hunter (Jul 26, 2000)

GaryHLucas said:


> DON'T use your wet-dry vac to pick up sewage! It will stink for a really long time afterwards! Ask me how I know!


Nonsense. I've replaced dozens using the wet vac. Use the foam filter ONLY (throw away later if you can't clean) and put 1 cup of bleach into the vacuum tank before you use the vacuum. There'll be no smell.


----------



## captflood (Jan 1, 2011)

Greetings Earthlings; I do hope you have been useing vegitable cooking oils and vinigar when you leave your loos for a while. The oil lubes the bits and the vinigar breakes down lots of the nasties. use the old one as repair or spears. Never do today what becomes somone elses problem tomorrow !
That sounds like a deligated job step forward you volanteer. Go Safe


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Be ready to do this about every other year with a jabsco. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

I know how ya know

But, beside that, pump it out, flush it with fresh water, pump that out and you should be good to go

And second the veg oil & vinegar ............though somethings I have to use olive oil


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

I don't like those heads, I always replace them with a Raritan PHC.
RARITAN STANDARD MANUAL TOILET II ON COMPACT II BASE - PHC


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Not that mine doesn't stink, but, at half the price, I am going to go with the Jabsco too. I think for a live-aboard, this would be a false economy. Me, I will mostly day sail.


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

If you happen to be someone who would rather see their boat sink than to open & close the seacock every time you take a whiz, like me, then be sure that you CLOSE the seacock before you disconnect the inlet hose from your head. It can be quite surprising if you forget. Oh, and do replace the hoses.

Mike


----------



## sailjunkie (Nov 4, 2009)

MikeinLA said:


> If you happen to be someone who would rather see their boat sink than to open & close the seacock every time you take a whiz, like me, then be sure that you CLOSE the seacock before you disconnect the inlet hose from your head. It can be quite surprising if you forget. Oh, and do replace the hoses.
> 
> Mike


Not much chance of that, Mike. We're sitting on the hard, as part of our major re-fit. 

Many thanks to all, for the helpful hints. Removing the head went quite well. In fact, it went so well that we decided to delay installing the new one and remove floorboards, trace plumbing lines. I've been wanting to do this since we bought the boat in Oct 2009, and being on the hard is a great opportunity!


----------

